# weight



## buzzwizz (Oct 11, 2009)

some of you may of seen my other post about possibly having 2 pregnant females... well i decided to try and weigh them too see if i ca tell if they may be pregnant...

poppet = 22g... 2 days later... 25g...
skittles = 21g...2 days later 23g...

they are about 8 weeks old now and if they are pregnant will be a minimum of 7 days into gestation...

whats the average weight for a pet shop mouse of this age??... google suggests 20-25g for a mouse but i assume thats an adult? =S... hmmmm

thanks
xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Weight isn't really a good way to tell - it's best just to wait and see if they get fatter! There is no real 'normal' weight for a mouse. I have known fully grown mice be anything from 15g to over 100g.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

They may just be growing because they are still young mice. Won't be long until you find out though.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

100gm=Quarter Pounder! :shock:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

But less tasty? :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My sense of humor tends towards the weird as Hallowe'en approaches...as you'll soon see....and probably appreciate.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

A bit crunchier then a burger I reckon


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

and furrier!! LOL :lol:

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That'll be one mouseburger with snake sauce, and a side of deep fried spiders, pleeze. And , um could I pleeze get some rattie-toolie with that?


----------

